# Husbands labs



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Background: 46 yr old male; complaining of constant fatigue, low ambition, depression (has been treated for this for 5+ years), headaches, neck pain, recently diagnosed with slight sleep apnea

Went in for some basic blood work and requested thyroid test. Here are the results:

TSH 1.49 (.45-4.50)
TT4 6.5 (4.5-12.0)
TT3 115 (71-180)

I thought they were going to check iron levels since his main complaint was fatigue but apparently they didn't as I don't see it on the lab.

Any comments on the above labs? I read here that everyone talks about most people feeling best at mid-range.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Background: 46 yr old male; complaining of constant fatigue, low ambition, depression (has been treated for this for 5+ years), headaches, neck pain, recently diagnosed with slight sleep apnea
> 
> Went in for some basic blood work and requested thyroid test. Here are the results:
> 
> ...


Not terribly off from mid range but I think I would ask for 25mcg of levothyroxine to see if symptoms resolve.

Have they checked his B-12 and Vit D levels? Low Vit D can cause fatigue as can low B-12.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> Background: 46 yr old male; complaining of constant fatigue, low ambition, depression (has been treated for this for 5+ years), headaches, neck pain, recently diagnosed with slight sleep apnea
> 
> Went in for some basic blood work and requested thyroid test. Here are the results:
> 
> ...


Shame. They just gave him the very minimum of tests Did not even do the FREES.

Anyway, the Totals are not always helpful but in this case they are. They are both waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay below where they need to be which is mid-range or higher.

I recommend these tests for your husband.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations. (next step if needed.)

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

For some reason to get actual FREES are like pulling teeth. I have a feeling when I go in for labs in 6 weeks I will have a problem getting my FT3. For some reason my endo doesn't do FT3. Guess I will have to insist.

As far as hubby...I don't understand why they didn't do iron/ferritin and testosterone. They did do Vit D and it was 44.7 (32-100). I thought they did B12 but I can't find it on the labs.

I am trying to learn all this stuff on labs but someone else in another group mentioned Dr. Mariano and the fact that he suggested TT4 to be between 8-12.

Now just have to see if Dr. is willing to add replacement meds.

Andros...out of curiosity why did you recommend an RAIU?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> For some reason to get actual FREES are like pulling teeth. I have a feeling when I go in for labs in 6 weeks I will have a problem getting my FT3. For some reason my endo doesn't do FT3. Guess I will have to insist.
> 
> As far as hubby...I don't understand why they didn't do iron/ferritin and testosterone. They did do Vit D and it was 44.7 (32-100). I thought they did B12 but I can't find it on the labs.
> 
> ...


To make sure there is no cancer. And of course, the rate of uptake would be interesting. RAIU would show nodules, echogenicity and vascularity plus any other irregularities far better than a sonogram.

This might help you a bit. Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

